# Bill's Home Theater



## Guest (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: G'day from Canberra Australia*

Guys

Having a little trouble sorting the local image posting process. Managed a couple of quick photo's on the Gallery but could not link to them here. I am working on it.

We are limited to a dual use room so for WAF we had to go for a "stealth" install. The IB drivers are the venoms that collo has used. The longthrow woofers popular in the States cost a fortune here so these local units provide great value for money. The trade-off is they are limited to +/-15mm of which about +/-12.5mm is usable. Solution is simply more drivers. My x8 setup cost significantly less than a x4 using even the cheaper US drivers.

Drivers had to fit where the old 2 x 12in HSU clones used to live. Fortunately with a little stagger 8 x 15in drivers was possible but its a snug fit. The manifold is never seen so i didn't labour over the build quality. Start to finished and playing was one weekend.



The projector, like the IB, had to be built in.



Cheers
Bill


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: G'day from Canberra Australia*

Bill, that is one sweet set up. How do those subwoofers sound? Thanks for the pics. Dennis


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: G'day from Canberra Australia*

Nice install! Looks great. Do you have any graphs? Just curious what your response is like.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Awesome Bill... :T

I moved this to the Member Gallery.


----------



## chhelo (Dec 28, 2006)

Very ingenious sub arrangement. 

Gives me an idea for my build.

How much volume do you have behind the woofers? 

__________
Chuck


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Very nice set up..
Man, I bet those things pump so air!!...Would love to hear it...Too far away unfortunately..
That TV looks tiny compared to the rest..
Is that screen in the fully extended position, or does it normally cover the tv?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks Guys

Love to have a dedicated setup - but its not happening in this house. I think the IB sounds great. Have never heard another IB to compare it to mind, but i have heard some good box subs and i think this beats them hands down for a fraction of the price.

I did do some charts but i would have to ferret them out. That was all done manually. It was chasing up REM to re-do the calibration that led me here.

Chuck
The space behind is my wifes studio. Its about 36m3 (off the top of my head about 1000ft3) so should be fine.

Prof
Yes the screen comes down to just above the center speaker when in use. Nicely concealed in the bulkhead when up too. Problem is its the original 4:3 i put installed in '99. Its very near top of the list for upgrade but is competing with Beringer EP2500 for the IB, Bluray/HDDVD (juries still out on which) and 1080p digital to replace the CRT. Haven't qhite decided but will probably do the screen next followed by others in the order stated.

Cheers

Bill


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

Nice setup! CRT projectors is where it's at


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow I really like your IB setup.


----------



## polygonkilla (Apr 7, 2007)

WOW


----------



## majorloser (May 25, 2006)

All I can say is...............................:raped: 

That sub is really cool! We're not worthy :hail:


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2007)

Great set up. I think you did a great job integrating your HT into a multiuse area. I am very impressed by your rack. Very well done.


----------



## mikeb (Oct 22, 2006)

Great setup Bill, love the Def Techs to :T


----------

